# Krebsschere



## phil73 (16. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
Was soll ich mit meiner Neuen und noch sehr Kleinen __ Krebsschere machen?
1.einfach auf die Oberrfläche legen?
2. ins substrat festigen?
LGPhil


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Leg sie einfach in aufs Wasser, so dass sie in den tiefen Bereich sinken kann. Das mit der Verankerung macht sie dann schon selber, das ist nämlich eine spezielle Technik.


----------



## kleine007 (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

ich hab meine einfach in den Teich gelegt die suchen sich schon selber den Platz.Gruß kleine007 Bondine


----------



## Bebel (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo Phil

Ich hoffe Du hast nichts dagegen wenn ich mich an Deinen Thread dran hänge.

Ich habe bisher zweimal den Versuch gemacht in meinem Teich Krebsscheren anzusiedeln. Beim ersten Mal welche aus dem Teich einer Arbeitskollegin - schöne große Exemplare - die zusehends mickerten. Im nächsten Jahr gekaufte, die noch schneller "weggegammelt" waren. Wobei ich sagen muß, die meisten Krebsscheren die man kaufen kann, sehen schon beim Kauf so aus als ob sie bald das Zeitliche segnen.

Hab hier irgendwo im Forum gelesen, das es besser ist gleich mehrere Krebsscheren einzusetzen, dann seien die Überlebenschancen größer (warum auch immer?).
Bevor ich das mache, würde ich gerne hören welche Erfahrungen andere damit gemacht haben - schließlich kosten die ja auch nicht wenig, wenn man gleich so 6-8 Stück davon einsetzt.
Brauchen die vielleicht bestimmte Wasserwerte?

LG Bebel


----------



## Susan (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Keine Ahnung, ich hab mal mit jemandem getauscht und eine Krebsschere bekommen letztes Jahr.
Ich wollte sie heute wegschmeißen und was sehe ich...2 neue kleine niedliche Ableger.
Mal sehen was draus wird, also nicht immer Alles sofort wegschmeißen....:smoki


----------



## Bebel (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hab die Krebsscheren nicht weggeworfen, die haben sich einfach irgendwann in nichts aufgelöst.
Ableger sind nie aufgetaucht.

LG Bebel


----------



## Inken (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo Bebel!

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass die Krebsschere kalkarmes, weiches Wasser bevorzugt bei nicht zu hohem pH-Wert. Wenn sie sich in Wohlgefallen auflöst, dann ist vielleicht dein Wasser zu hart?


----------



## phil73 (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
habe das hier nich gefunden http://www.mein-schoener-garten.de/wiki/gartenwiki/Krebsschere,_Wasseraloe
LG Phil


----------



## Christine (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hi,

es kommt vielleicht auf die Herkunft drauf an. Ich hatte gekaufte Krebsscheren, die haben sich regelmässig in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst. Letztes Jahr habe ich drei von Eugen bekommen (danke nochmal ), die haben geblüht, den langen Winter überstanden und jetzt Kindel angesetzt.
Unser Wasser hat KH7 und GH5.


----------



## StefanBO (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*



Bebel schrieb:


> Bevor ich das mache, würde ich gerne hören welche Erfahrungen andere damit gemacht haben - schließlich kosten die ja auch nicht wenig, wenn man gleich so 6-8 Stück davon einsetzt.


Hallo Bebel,
meine Erfahrung:
Ich hatte im September 2008 ein Pflanzenpaket bestellt, u.a. mit zwei großen und einer kleinen Krebsschere. Die Blätter der Krebsscheren waren alle beschnitten. Die kleine hat sich wohl auch aufgelöst, die beiden großen haben unbeschadet überwintert. 2009 habe ich diese beiden Pflanzen mit Ablegern auf zwei (kleine) Teiche aufgeteilt, ab Mai gab es dann Blüten. Dieses Jahr sind auch schon wieder reichlich Ableger vorhanden. D.h., ich kann (muss) gerne welche abgeben, die vermehren sich sehr stark. Bei dir in der Nähe sollte auch ein Spender zu finden sein.

Wann (und mit welcher Wassertiefe) hast du es denn versucht? Ich würde es im Frühjahr (jetzt) oder im Herbst mit nicht zu kleinen Pflanzen versuchen.
6-8 sind nach meiner Erfahrung also nicht nötig (s.o.) - ohne Anspruch auf Repräsentativität 

P.S. "Krebsschere" wurde ja oben intern verlinkt, dort steht auch etwas zu den Ansprüchen und die Bemerkung, mehrere Pflanzen seien von Vorteil.


----------



## teichlaich (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Habe dieses Jahr eine kleine Krebsschere gekauft.Vor ca. ner Woche.
Bisher mickert sie vor sich hin aber ich denke das wird noch kommen mit den Auslegern. 
Der Teich ist ja auch noch sehr kalt jetzt.


----------



## Teicher (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

H'lo, hab so an die 10 Krebsscheren im Teich. Manchmal schauen die furchbar aus dann wiederrum erholen die sich wunnerbar weshalb?  2009 zu der blüte zeit sind die gar nicht hochgestiegen.  Ich nimm an das sie zu "fest verankert" waren.  Habe gemerkt, sie bilden so lange "tenakeln" und verankern sich am boden im schlamm.  In die zeit zu blühen können sie gar nicht so schnell wachsen um an die Wasser oberfläche zu kommen.  Bei mir erscheinen büschel weise die frage zeichen übern kopf.  Mutter Natur ist wirklich seltsam.  
Mach's gut, Jimmy


----------



## Bebel (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo

Danke für Eure Antworten.
Zitat von Phil 





> habe das hier nich gefunden http://www.mein-schoener-garten.de/w...re,_Wasseraloe


Der Link funktioniert leider nicht - Schade.

Zitat von Inken


> Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass die Krebsschere kalkarmes, weiches Wasser bevorzugt bei nicht zu hohem pH-Wert. Wenn sie sich in Wohlgefallen auflöst, dann ist vielleicht dein Wasser zu hart?


Mein Wasser ist auf keinen Fall zu kalkhaltig - kämpfe von Anfang an, um einen ausreichenden KH-Wert zu erhalten (z.B. mit Muschelgries), der den PH-Wert stabil halten soll.
Daran sollte es nicht liegen.

Zitat von Stefan


> Wann (und mit welcher Wassertiefe) hast du es denn versucht? Ich würde es im Frühjahr (jetzt) oder im Herbst mit nicht zu kleinen Pflanzen versuchen.
> 6-8 sind nach meiner Erfahrung also nicht nötig (s.o.) - ohne Anspruch auf Repräsentativität
> 
> P.S. "Krebsschere" wurde ja oben intern verlinkt, dort steht auch etwas zu den Ansprüchen und die Bemerkung, mehrere Pflanzen seien von Vorteil.


Beim ersten Versuch waren es große Exemplare die an der Wasseroberfläche schwammen, beim zweiten Versuch sind sie bei ca 50cm Tiefe im Teich gelandet, wurden aber scheinbar auch mal gerne von den Fischen verschleppt. Welche Tiefe ist denn empfehlenswert?

Ich werde wohl noch mal einen Versuch machen, habe bei Naturagard gesehen, dass die Unmengen davon in ihren Teichen haben - das kann dann doch nicht so schwer sein die durchzubringen?:?

LG Bebel


----------



## karsten. (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Moin

Das ist ein Link !

schöne Woche







schöne Krebsschere  :


----------



## Bebel (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo Karsten

Danke für den Hinweis.
Vielleicht habe ich jetzt wo der Teich nicht mehr ganz so jung ist ja mehr Glück, schließlich haben sich ja auch die anderen Pflanzen endlich entschlossen zu wachsen. Scheinbar ist das Teichmilieu endlich passender für Pfanzen.

LG Bebel


----------



## Bombusterestris (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo, hatte viele Jahre Krebsscheren, seit aber meine Wasserwerte für Koi im optimalen Bereich( Ha, ha, jetzt kommt wieder der 36iger ins Spiel ) sind, haben diese sich in Luft aufgelösst! Lieber sauberes Wasser ( im biologischen Sinne ) und gesunde Fische, als Krebsscheren! Wer's halt will, kann ja eine alte Badewanne einbuddeln, oder Fertigteich, Bottich, etc.und seperat Krebsscheren züchten!!


----------



## Bombusterestris (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hab's vergessen zu sagen, die KS wollen es sauer, also das Gegenteil von Kalk!!


----------



## steffen55 (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo,
ich hatte mit 2 Krebsscheren begonnen, Die aber vergammelt sind.
Dann habe ich mir ein paar bei "Nymphaion" bestellt. Die sind super geworden 
und über den Winter gekommen. Haben sogar etliche Ableger....


----------



## Kuton (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Ich habe mir eine Krebsschere letztes Jahr im Baumarkt gekauft.

Sie ist gesunken (nur ca 30 cm tief in meinem Pflanzbereich) und hat irgendwann im Sommer durchgestartet.
Insgesamt hatte Sie ca 5 Ableger produziert, die sich dann lösten.

Da die Wassertiefe relativ gering ist, habe ich erwartet dass die Kälte und so nah am Eis wohl nichts mehr übrig bleibt.

Sie sahen auch vergammelt aus, nur noch ein paar kleine "sterne" lagen schwer sichtbar am Boden. Farbe etwa wie der Mulm.

Nun seh ich aber, dass diese kleinen "reststernchen" dunklere Farben bekommen.
Also von Mulm-Grau Braun in Dunkel übergehen und wieder kleine klare Konturen der 
Blätter sichtbar werden.

Ich denke die kommen wieder. Und irgendwie hab ich seltsamerweise nun doch 7 Stück gezählt.

Über die Wasseroberfläche kommen sie wohl erst, wenn sie sich so vermehrt haben, dass die einige Oben raus wachsen müssen.
Unter Wasser sehen sie meiner Meinung nach immer etwas unscheinbar aus.
So viel ich mich erinnern kann, werden die "Blätter" nur über Wasser richtig grün.

Fazit: Wenn es so kommt, wie ich bei mir vermute: " Nicht zu früh entsorgen, die kommen 
          vielleicht doch wieder.

Gruß,
Ralf


----------



## Eugen (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*



Bombusterestris schrieb:


> Hab's vergessen zu sagen, die KS wollen es sauer, also das Gegenteil von Kalk!!



Na,das kann man so nicht unbedingt sagen.
Die lassen sich auch an kalkhaltiges Wasser gewöhnen
flüstern  Kalk ist nicht das Gegenteil von sauer  )

Wie schon öfter geschrieben, habe ich nach einigen Jahren bei mir eine Krebsscherenpopulation aufgebaut, trotz einer GH von 15 - 20° dH.
Heuer habe ich schon wieder weit über 30 Kindel gezählt.
Irgenwann hab ich kein Wasser mehr im Teich


----------



## Christine (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Anmerkung: 

Und die KS von Eugen sind die einzigen, die bei mir leben wollten! Die anderen haben sich alle in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst. Also Eugen - mach einen Spezialhandel für KS für hartes Wasser auf


----------



## phil73 (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo,
kann man eine Krebssschere auch in den bachlauf legen?
LG Phil


----------



## karsten. (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*



phil73 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> *kann* man eine Krebssschere auch in den bachlauf legen?
> LG Phil





im Prinzip ........ja 








im Ernst :

Stratiotes aloides sind Schwimm-blatt-pflanzen 
wie soll das gehen ......


mfG


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hi Phil,

Stratiodes aloides mag aber nur langsam fließendes Wasser, also dann eher in tiefere Staubecken setzen

@Karsten. Krebsscheren gehören zu den Unterwasserpflanzen  (der namensgebende Froschbiß macht in der Familie Hydrocharitaceae die immer vorhandene Ausnahme), auch wenn sie oben ein Stückchen rausschauen und daher meißt für Schwimmblattpflanzen gehalten werden

MfG Frank


----------



## phil73 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo,
danke für die vielen antworten,
die Krebsschere wird nun wohl eher in meinem Teich landen!
LG Phil


----------



## Fluni81 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

...im Garenfachhandel wurde sie als Schwimmpflanze angeboten..ich hab also gedacht, sie bleibt auch auf der Wasseroberfläche..3 Tage lang..dann war se wech...fälschlicherweise hatte ich schon meine Fische und deren enormen Appetit im Verdacht......bis ich hier gelesen habe, das sie absinken..und dann mal den Teich genauer angesehn und tatsächlich eine davon wieder gefunden...aber viel haben tut man von der Pflanze dann ja nicht, oder?!


----------



## danyvet (8. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Liebe Leute,

ich kann leider auch nicht das beste über KS berichten, aber immerhin überleben sie bei mir zumindest irgendwie ;-)
Ich habe meine erste im Baumarkt gekauft. Dann hab ich eine riesengroße, die sogar schon eine Knospe hatte, mit so richtig harten stabilen Blättern von einer Nachbarin bekommen, die schon seit über 20 Jahren ihren Teich hat. Und 2 Kindel von dieser riesigen KS waren auch dabei. Was soll ich sagen? Die große hat nach ein paar Tagen angefangen zu welken (die untersten Blätter. Irgenwann ist sie abgesunken und hat sich komplett aufgelöst. Insgesamt hatte ich dann doch so um die 5 mittelkleine am Boden herumkugeln (ca. 15-20cm Durchmesser). Im darauffolgenden Jahr (also voriges Jahr) hatten sich dann 5 schöne große (ca. 30cm Durchmesser) versammelt, allerdings waren sie immer unter Wasser und hatten viel dünnere Blätter als diese alte riesige von der Nachbarin. Heuer kann ich nicht wirklich auf den Grund sehen, weil der Teich im Moment sehr trüb ist und einige sind sicher in bzw. unter der __ Wasserpest verfangen, aber ein kleines (ca. 8cm Dm) kugelt irgendwo am Grund einer seichteren Zone (ca. 30cm Tiefe) herum. Der Teich von der Nachbarin ist voll mit Krebsscheren, die sich zwischen den anderen Pflanzen (Seerosen, __ Froschbiss, Linsen...) meist an der Wasseroberfläche befinden (zumindest im Sommer) und auch jedes Jahr blühen. Ihr Teich ist also schon sehr bewachsen. Ich denke, dass KS so wie viele andere "Schwimmpflanzen" (auch wenn sie zu den UW-Pflanzen zählen) es gerne haben, wenn sie nicht abgetrieben werden bei Wind. Meine ganz persönliche Einschätzung.
Nachdem meine KS nie ganz verschwinden und immer wieder Kindel bilden, hab ich die Hoffnung (noch) nicht aufgegeben, dass auch bei mir eines Tages ein paar davon blühend aus dem Wasser schauen.


----------



## Casybay (8. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo,
habe 2 kleine KS von Naturagart vor eine Wo. geliefert bekommen, schwimmen aber immernoch längs im Wasser, sieht bischen komisch aus.Wann senken die sich ab?


----------



## phil73 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo,
@camen:manchmal schon nach 2 tagen
und nun habe ich noch ne frage:können sich denn Fsiche an der Krebsshere schneiden?
MfG Phil


----------



## Casybay (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

@Hi Phil,
danke für Deine Antwort, leider kann ich Dir zu Fischen garnichts sagen.
Habe reine "Biotope".


----------



## red clouds (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Ich hab vor 3 Wochen 2 Krebscheren von Naturagart bekommen und die sind auch noch nicht untergegangen. Wachsen aber fleißig!


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo Phil,

ja, Krebsscheren haben sehr harte Blätter und Fische können sich daran schneiden. Gerade bei größeren soll das schon öfter vorgekommen sein.


----------



## phil73 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo,
was soll ich nun machen sie herauswerfen?
MfG Phil


----------



## hoboo34 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

..ich hab meine gestern erhalten und einfach eingesetzt...aktuell schwimmen sie noch brav an der Oberfläche. Mal sehen wann sie auf Grund gehen.


----------



## phil73 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo,
ja meine ist nun gestern auf grund gegangen
MfG Phil


----------



## Duquesa86 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo,

habe heute auch eine große Krebsschere gekauft, sie ist im Wasser auf die Seite gekippt und sieht etwas seltsam aus. Wie lange dauert es bis sie sinkt?


----------



## boesihexi (12. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

krebsscheren suchen sich ihren platz selber und wenn sie den geeigneten gefunden haben, sinken sie. ich habe im herbst 3 st. in den (natur)teich geworfen, die haben im frühjahr kindle bekommen, die ich abgetrennt habe. obwohl ich den teich inzwischen 3x entleert habe um ihn zu bepflanzen, haben meine KS es scheinbar gut überstanden. die kindle sind gewachsen und an den grossen pflanzen wachsen neuen kindle. ich hatte anfangs auch bammel, weil mein teich stark dem ostwind ausgesetzt ist und nicht allzu viel sonne abbekommt, aber sie haben sich scheinbar mit dem wind arrangiert. ich mache mir nur etwas sorgen, weil einige sich den tiefsten und kühlsten platz im teich zum sinken ausgesucht haben (1 m) und ich weiss nicht, wie sie dann an die oberfläche kommen wollen. kriegen sie dann längere haltewurzeln? ich bin gespannt was sie die nächste zeit machen.


----------



## Fluni81 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Huhu!

..meine eine muß auch i-wo auf dem Grund liegen..die andre hat seeeehr lange Haltewurzeln bekommen Und groß ist sie geworden..aber Kindle hab ich daran noch  nicht entdecken können....

gruss antje


----------



## Steph (2. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ihr habt nichts dagegen, wenn ich mich hier mal dranhänge.

Ich habe vor 3-4 Jahren 2 Krebsscheren gekauft und in den Teich gesetzt (8x4 Meter, 1,20 tief). Die haben sich so dermaßen vermehrt, inzwischen sind es bestimmt an die 50.

Nun möchte ich einige davon an Nachbarn / Freunde geben. Nun stellt sich die Frage, wie ich diese denn abtrenne (ernsthafte Frage!)? Und ist es sinnvoll, die jährlich neuen Ableger immer manuell abzutrenne, damit diese schneller nach oben kommen und blühen oder machen die Pflanzen dies nach der Zeit von allein?

Vielen Dank und sonnige Grüße aus Nordhessen
Steph


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hi Steph,

die "Nabelschnur" zwischen der Mutterpflanze und den Kindeln trennt sich von allein wenn der Nachwuchs kräftig genug geworden ist (spätestens im Herbst wenn die ältesten Blätter absterben verotten auch die Verbindungen). Je länger die Verbindung besteht umso besser wachsen die Kindel da sie ja noch Nährstoffe von der großen Kerbsschere erhalten. Schneidet man den Ausläufer durch muß sich die Jungpflanze erst mal auf die komplett eigene Versorgung umstellen und stagniert dann erst mal im Wachstum. an die Oberfläche (aus dem Wasser) kommen/ragen nur blühfähige Exemplare

MfG Frank


----------



## Steph (2. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Steph,
> 
> die "Nabelschnur" zwischen der Mutterpflanze und den Kindeln trennt sich von allein wenn der Nachwuchs kräftig genug geworden ist
> 
> MfG Frank



Super, danke für die Antwort. Dann werde ich am Wochenende mal in den Teich steigen


----------



## Duquesa86 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*



Casybay schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe 2 kleine KS von Naturagart vor eine Wo. geliefert bekommen, schwimmen aber immernoch längs im Wasser, sieht bischen komisch aus.Wann senken die sich ab?
> Anhang anzeigen 63198



Meine sah genauso aus und hat 10 Tage gebraucht, bis sie sich abgesenkt hat. Im Moment schauen nur die Blattspitzen aus dem Wasser. Das wird schon


----------



## Mops (8. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hi,

ich habe auch seit ca. 2 Wochen eine KS in meinem Teich. Abgesunken ist sie auch halb und bildet lange Wurzeltriebe. Ist es normal, das sie fast auf dem Kopf liegen und und sich von unten her die ersten Blätter lösen? Oder sind das erste Schwächeanzeichen?

Grüße aus der Heide
Mops


----------



## karsten. (8. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

hallo

naja

senkrecht sollten sie schon stehen

mfG


----------



## boesihexi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

wenn die kopfunter liegen, dreh sie einfach um! bei mir sind auch einige durch die teicharbeit umgekippt und nachdem ich sie umgedreht habe, sind die weiter gewachsen. auf der unteren seite müssen dann die wurzeln wachsen, die halten dann den kopf im gleichgewicht.


----------



## hoboo34 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Meine drehen sich auch recht regelmässig auf den Kopf. Dreh sie dann wieder rum. Die Wurzeln die da unten raustreiben sind noch recht spärlich (2-3) und ziemlich kurz.


----------



## boesihexi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*



> Die Wurzeln die da unten raustreiben sind noch recht spärlich (2-3) und ziemlich kurz.


das liegt daran, dass deine krebsschere keine fränkischen wurzeln hat  meine hat nämlich viele und sehr lange wurzeln, mit den sie sich unten am boden fest ankert


----------



## hoboo34 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hmmm...das sind doch die "Hochleistungs-Krebsscheren" von Nicole


----------



## karsten. (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Moin

zum "Anwachsen" kann man Ihnen schon etwas helfen

wenigstens halbschattig sollte es sein
und 
ich hab schon mal mit einer Büroklammer ,einer Büroklammerkette mit einem Steinchen
oder ,wenn Du genug Pflanzen hast , dicht an dicht mit einem Schwimmring nachgeholfen story


aber das ist schon laange her

mfG


----------



## boesihexi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*



> Hmmm...das sind doch die "Hochleistungs-Krebsscheren" von Nicole


nö. ich habe meine im herbst bei john gekauft udn eine von eugen. also, beide bayerische KS im bayerischen teich 



> ich hab schon mal mit einer Büroklammer ,einer Büroklammerkette mit einem Steinchen
> oder ,wenn Du genug Pflanzen hast , dicht an dicht mit einem Schwimmring nachgeholfen story


 karstens ideenreichtum muss man haben


----------



## hoboo34 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*



> Hmmm...das sind doch die "Hochleistungs-Krebsscheren" von Nicole



Ich meinte meine , meine sind von Nicole.



> ich hab schon mal mit einer Büroklammer ,einer Büroklammerkette mit einem Steinchen
> oder ,wenn Du genug Pflanzen hast , dicht an dicht mit einem Schwimmring nachgeholfen story



Die Idee gefällt mir. Probier ich heute aus.


----------



## boesihexi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*



> Ich meinte meine , meine sind von Nicole.


oh, na dann... welche nicole? sorge dafür, dass sie diesen fred nicht liest 

meine krebsscheren haben sich zwischen andere pflanzen eingeklemmt. wenn du deine auch zwischen pflanzen einklemmen kannst, brauchst du keine büroklammern. manche hängen bei mir mit dem quellmoss oder __ hornkraut zusammen. wenn das weiter hilft...


----------



## Duquesa86 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo,

hat Jemand ein Foto von einer blühenden Krebsschere? Bei mir schiebts nämlich (noch unter Wasser) so einen Stengel aus, sieht oben an der Spitze wie eine Krebsschere aus. Oder gibt das ein Kindl?


----------



## boesihexi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

das klingt nach einem kindel, nicht nach blüte! hier siehst du blüte (weiss) und kindl. ich hoffe, es hilft dir weiter.


----------



## karsten. (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*



Duquesa86 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat Jemand ein Foto von einer blühenden Krebsschere? ..........




bitte


----------



## hoboo34 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*



> meine krebsscheren haben sich zwischen andere pflanzen eingeklemmt. wenn du deine auch zwischen pflanzen einklemmen kannst, brauchst du keine büroklammern. manche hängen bei mir mit dem quellmoss oder __ hornkraut zusammen. wenn das weiter hilft...



Auch ne Idee. Die Möglichkeiten dazu hab ich.
Meine treiben mit schöner Regelmässigkeit in den Flachwasserbereich und sitzen da auf. Somit wären sie ja auch stationär fixiert. Allerdings können sie da nicht abtauchen.
Bisher schubse ich sie immer jeden Tag wieder ins Tiefe. Ist das OK ? Oder soll ich sie da sitzen lassen ?

Nicole = Thundergirl


----------



## boesihexi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

krebsscheren suchen sich selber den günstigsten platz aus. wenn deine meinen, im flachwasser sind die besser aufgehoben, dann lass sie dort. ich fange langsam an zu glauben, dass die krebsscheren persönlichkeit haben und einzigaritge individuuen sind  meine zumindest. ob mutterpflanze oder kindles, jede hat sich ein anderes plätzchen ausgesucht: vom ganz flachen und warmen wasser am rand, bis zu der tiefsten stelle des teiches, wo die wasserpumpe sitzt und sie zumindest in der theorie stören sollte. also, lass ihnen ihren willen


----------



## Duquesa86 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Dankeschön Karsten für das Foto, so eine Blüte sieht ja tollaus


----------



## steffen55 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo,

ich habe nach dem 1.Versuch, als sich die Krebsscheren in
Wohlgefallen aufgelöst haben 2-3 hier im Forum bestellt,
schaut was daraus geworden ist

 

bin super zufrieden.....


----------



## hoboo34 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Super Steffen...das sieht mal klasse aus. Bin echt mal gespannt wann meine tauchen gehen.


----------



## Duquesa86 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo,

von meiner Krebsschere gucken nach 14 Tagen immer noch die Spitzen so ca. 3 cm aus dem Wasser, obwohl sie an einer Stelle ist, wo sie nach unten ansinken könnte. Aber das Biest will irgendwie nicht


----------



## boesihexi (10. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

hallo gabi, die krebsschere muss nicht absinken. wenn sie absinkt, dann wurzelt sie und kommt dann irgendwann wieder hoch. die wurzeln sind quasie der anker der pflanze. die KS ist doch eine schimmpflanze, keine unterwasserpflanze. von meine sind nur ein teil abgesunken, der rest schwimmt an der oberfläche und wurzelt vor sich hin. also, keine panik. die wissen sicher was sie tun


----------



## StefanBO (10. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*



Duquesa86 schrieb:


> wo sie nach unten ansinken könnte. Aber das Biest will irgendwie nicht


Dann will das "Biest" wohl unbedingt (noch) blühen  Siehe auch den Lexikoneintrag hier:


> Die Wasseroberfläche wird nur zur Blütenbildung durchbrochen, Pflanzen die noch nicht blühfähig sind bleiben unter der Wasseroberflächen und in der kalten Jahreszeit sinken die Blattrosetten auf den Teichboden ab.


----------



## Duquesa86 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Oh das wäre schön :beten


----------



## alundra (12. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hi
Bei mir sind auch von 4 Pflanzen nur zwei abgesunken.
Und siehe da: Nach drei Wochen.


----------



## Inken (13. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich war heute wieder an meinem Lieblingsgeheimteich, versteckt im Wald.
     

Mitgebracht habe ich lediglich eine kleine Wasserprobe, da mich die Härte interressierte. Als ich in der letzten Woche mit Annett hier war, fielen uns viele Posthornschneckenhäuser auf, die leer und weich wie Gummi waren.

Kein Wunder, hier die Werte:

Mit Tröpfchentest:   

KH 1° dH
GH 1° dH
pH 6

Streifentest:

KH 0° dH
GH <3° dH
pH 6,4
NO3 = 0
NO2 = 0                          
Schon erstaunlich, in welch großem Härtespektrum sich die Krebsscheren wohl fühlen, wenn ich da an Eugens Werte denke! :shock

Die Bilder sind allerdings schon 2 Jahre alt, heute sah es dort aber ähnlich aus.
Vielleicht hat Annett ja ein aktuelles Foto?


----------



## Annett (13. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo in den Norden. 



> Vielleicht hat Annett ja ein aktuelles Foto?


Ja, hat sie. 
Sogar drei, wobei ich kaum einen Unterschied zu Deinen Bildern sehen kann. 
     

Diese extreme niedrige Härte hatten wir ja schon vor Ort vermutet. 
Bei mir wachsen die Krebsscheren sogar in der eher schattigen Regentonne. Da dürfte das Wasser mindestens genauso weich sein. Jedoch sehen sie sehr "dünnhäutig" und zerbrechlich aus. Mehr noch, als die Teichexemplare dort im Teich und hier in unserem Teichlein.


----------



## Inken (13. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Danke, Annett! 

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/251/]Der kleine Kerl[/URL] war heute übrigens auch wieder da!


----------



## willi1954 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Moin zusammen

ich glaube, man muss mit den Krebsscheren nur etwas Geduld haben. Meine ersten waren so mickrig und sind dann irgendwann unter Wasser verschwunden.
Im 2. Jahr entwickelte sich unter Wasser eine riesige (über 1m Durchmesser) Pflanze, sie tauchte aber nicht auf.
Nun im 3. Jahr sieht man endlich kräftige Pflanzen, die auch fleissig blühen. Also, abwarten, die Krebsscheren kommen bestimmt.

Grüsse Willi


----------



## danyvet (23. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

1m (in Worten: ein Meter!!!!!) Durchmesser!?!?!?! Eeeeecht???? Boah!!! Monster-KS 
Die hätte in vielen Teichen nicht mal Platz!  sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört


----------



## karsten. (27. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo

auch auf die Gefahr .......


Schmerzen zu verursachen .........

ein paar Bilder aus der Natur


----------



## Duquesa86 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Meine ist jetzt schon die 7. Woche im Teich und hat sich nach anfänglicher Schieflage jetzt mal geradegerichtet. Sie schaut ca. 10 cm aus dem Wasser. Sie könnte ca. 1,20 m absinken - tut es aber nicht. Ehrlich gesagt, glaube ich aber auch nicht, daß sie jetzt noch das Blühen anfängt.


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

@Gabi: Das ist normal dass die KS übern Sommer an der Wasseroberfläche sind, übern Winter dann absinken..


----------



## karsten. (27. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Eben 

das hat mit dem Blühen nicht zwingend zu tun !

mfG


----------



## danyvet (27. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

@Karsten: WAS??? das sind alles Krebsscheren!?!?!?! Boah! Wo ist denn das? Was für ein Klima herrscht dort? Das muss eine andere Sorte sein, weil die haben ja auch keine Zähnchen am Blattrand... Sieht jedenfalls fantastisch aus


----------



## Buffo Buffo (27. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo,
ich lese aufmerksam mit, was hier über Krebsscheren berichtet wird!
Bei mir schwimmen 3 KS, eine vom Baumarkt,die nahm ich nur mit, damit ich ein Wassergefäß hab, worin ich die __ Schnecken, die da fand mitnehmen konnte 
Sie war anfänglich gerade mal handtellergroß. Eigentlich habe ich damit gerechnet, das sie sich in Nichts aufflöst, aber zu meiner Überraschung ist sie gewachsen. Als sie so 20cm im Durchmesser hatte, habe ich dadurch ermutigt noch 2 von einem Pflanzenversand georder.Die waren schon bei ihrer Ankunft 20 cm im Durchmesser und hatten auch Wurzeln. Alle 3 wachsen, so halb untergetaucht, (Kh 10; GH >14) und haben mittlerweile 30 cm  Durchmesser. Frei im Teich schwimen können sie nicht, da bremsen die Seerosenblätter. Ich habe sie in einer etwas schattigerene Ecke,   absinken könnten sie bis 1.40 cm. Alle 3 bekommen immer längere Wurzelfäden, keine Kindel, keine Blüten. Nach dem sie aber langsam alle größer werden, hoffe ich, das es dieses Mal gelingt, dauerhaft KS im Teich zu halten! Das hatte ich früher schon versucht, auch im Hinblick auf die grüne Mosaikjungfer (_Aeshna          viridis_) aber die Pflanzen sind immer in kurzer Zeit zerfallen.
So viele Ks wie auf den Fotos von Karsten, Annett oder Inken muss ich ja nicht haben, da ist mein Teich zu klein... 
oder sollte ich doch nochmal versuchen, meine Monster-Seerose zu massakrieren wenn die KS sich wirklich vermehren sollten?? 
Gibt es verschieden Sorten KS - mit Zähnen und ohne????

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
 ....die lieber 4m2  mit Ks dicht hätte wie mit Seerosenblättern!


----------



## Majaberlin (27. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*



> Gibt es verschieden Sorten KS - mit Zähnen und ohne????



Das wüßte ich auch gerne .

Also so einen Wald von Krebsscheren möchte ich dann aber doch nicht haben.
Mir würden ja 4 - 6 völlig reichen. Ich hoffe, dass sie jetzt Fuß fassen, in meinem alten Teich hat das leider nie geklappt.


----------



## StefanBO (27. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> hoffe ich, das es dieses Mal gelingt, dauerhaft KS im Teich zu halten! Das hatte ich früher schon versucht, auch im Hinblick auf die grüne Mosaikjungfer (_Aeshna          viridis_)
> [...]
> Gibt es verschieden Sorten KS - mit Zähnen und ohne????



Hallo Andrea, hast du früher in Norddeutschland gewohnt?


> Die Grüne Mosaikjungfer ist in den Monaten Juli bis Oktober an stehenden Gewässern des nördlichen Mitteleuropas einschließlich Norddeutschland anzutreffen.


Schon hier in NRW gibt es keine mehr!
Verbreitungskarte

Und KS haben wohl alle kleine Zähne, oder? Dürfte man aber meist nur auf Nahaufnahmen erkennen können.


----------



## karsten. (27. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*



danyvet schrieb:


> @Karsten: WAS??? das sind alles Krebsscheren!?!?!?! Boah! Wo ist denn das? Was für ein Klima herrscht dort? Das muss eine andere Sorte sein, weil die haben ja auch keine Zähnchen am Blattrand... Sieht jedenfalls fantastisch aus



 

klar haben die "Zähnchen"

wo das ist 
  bei mir um die Ecke 
Klima : einfach nur halbschattig 
und 
keine  _andere_  Sorte



schön wenn´s gefällt 

mfG


----------



## Buffo Buffo (28. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hi Stefan, 


> Hallo Andrea, hast du früher in Norddeutschland gewohnt?


Nöö! 
da sieht man mal, wie oberflächlich ich informiert war, wenn es die Libelle, die nur auf Krebsscheren steht, im Süden gar nicht gibt.... 
ist aber egal, denn gefallen tun mir die Scheren auch ohne Speziallibelle!

Zur Ehrenrettung muss ich aber sagen, wenigstens hab ich noch nie versucht, aus meinem Teich ein Pinguin-Biotop zu machen...

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Springmaus (25. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo,

na was seh ich denn da ?

  wie  schön
 


LG Doris


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Moin Doris,

bei meinen KS kommen auch die ersten Knospen, bald folgen Bilder! Haben Deine auch schon Tochterrosetten gebildet?


----------



## Duquesa86 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Schön!

Meine sitzen noch unten und sind voller Fadenalgen....


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Meine im neuen Teich hatten auch Fadenalgen! Nehm dir einfach einen alten Holz oder Bambusstab und fische damit die Fadenalgen raus! Kreisende Bewegungen..damit rollst Du sie auf!


----------



## Duquesa86 (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Nachdem ich mir letztes Jahr eine beim Händler gekauft hatte mit einem Durchmesses unter 20 cm, obwohl der meinte, daß man die kaum durchkriegt und das Dingens ewig (monatelang) auf der Seite lag und sich nicht abgesenkt hatte - habe ich nun eine die mehr als einen halben Meter Durchmesser hat.... Das Ding ist ein Monster geworden und sitzt bissle unglücklich auf meinem Seerosentopf. Hab mir schon überlegt ob ich die meiner Freundin geb, die hat einen größeren Teich... Ableger habe ich bis jetzt keine gesehen. Gebüht hat sie auch nicht ... wann blühen die überhaupt?

Sie kommt nicht hoch, kann das an den Fadenalgen liegen, oder daran, daß über ihr quasi die Seerosenblätter sind und sie so nicht genug Licht hat????


----------



## troll20 (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo Gabi,

schöne größe hat deine KS, unsere werden nur so bis ca 30cm durchmesser.
Geblüht haben sie meist zwischen Mei und Juli, jdes Jahr anders.
Nur dieses Jahr machen sie mir etwas sorgen, keine einzige blühte und nur eine hat es bis fast nach oben geschaft. Auch sind diesmal nur 3 oder 4 ableger neue zu sehen.
Sie wirken auch nicht mehr so kräftig grün eher gräulich, schauen wir mal was das nächste Jahr bringt.

Gruß René


----------



## karsten. (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/3/]eben  [/URL]


----------

